# Spider Hill Prop Works 20% off Spring Sale!



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi all, I hope everyone is enjoying the warmer weather and getting a good jump on some new props for this season. 

We decided to run a small sale from MAY 4th - MAY 15th offering 20% off select PVC fittings and Prop Kits. 

The sale includes: 

Individual SJ-1 Spider Joints
Individual UMB-1 Universal Mounting Bases
KIT-1 Body Hardware Kit (Single Spine) 
KIT-2 Body Hardware Kit (Single Articulated Spine)
KIT-3 Body Hardware Kit (Twin Articulated Spine)

Use code *SPRING20* upon checkout to receive your discount. 

Thanks, 

D.


----------

